# ICD-9 code for kidney scarring help!!!



## Love Coding! (Feb 3, 2011)

Good morning AAPC members,

I am seeking help in finding an accurate code for a patient that has scarring of the kidney shown on an U/S.  I looked into the post op report and all the surgeon has listed is "scarring of the kidney" associated with abdominal pain.  The patient has a history of kidney stones, I am not sure if this would be the cause of their abdominal pain.  


But the physician is insistant that we use 709.2, I disagree because this code is under Other Disorders of skin and subcutaneous tissue.

Any suggestions on a different code to choose from?  I went back and forth in the ICD-9 book and could not come up with anything close for "scarring of the kidney".

Thank you,

P.S. The physician does not know what has caused the scarring..


----------



## andrea41619 (Feb 3, 2011)

593.9, or 793.6


----------



## preserene (Feb 3, 2011)

This  appropriates more closer  *587: Renal Sclerosis- Fibrosis, cirrhosis contracted ,atrophic Kidney. Renal fibrosis describes the scenario more .*
hope this helps


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 3, 2011)

preserene said:


> This  appropriates more closer  *587: Renal Sclerosis- Fibrosis, cirrhosis contracted ,atrophic Kidney. Renal fibrosis describes the scenario more .*
> hope this helps



I agree with preserene's answer. Code 587, *Renal sclerosis, unspecified*, is the best possible fit for DX of scarring, or “sclerosis,” of the kidney.

*scle·ro·sis*
*noun*

*when soft organ or tissue becomes hard*. a process in which a soft organ or soft tissue in your body becomes hard.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I also agree with Preserene.you can use 587 for scarring of the kidney.(Sclerosis of kidney).

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## Love Coding! (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thank you!*

I so much appreciate everyone's input, I will forward this information to my billing department!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------

